# Berlin Today



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

I assume this is a Wiper but not sure. All I know, he was big and fun to catch and released her for someone else to enjoy. Never caught one before and did not know they were in Berlin. Minnow and a bobber crappie fishing.


----------



## TODD64 (May 7, 2015)

Very nice. Well done

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats Grizzly, that's a pig!


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

nice fish for sure


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

How did the crappie fishing go? Nice fish!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Now that’s a crappie .seriously that’s one fat hybred striper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayW (Apr 12, 2015)

What a fish! I admit Im a little jealous. I really want to get on some wipers this year.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice Wiper! Thank you for releasing it!!!! I wish they had a different limit on them. Just my opinion but I think grouping them with white bass at 30/day is a mistake.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

I caught no crappie today but those guys cruising through was fun. I caught another just a little smaller and released it also. My grandson had one and it broke off. It was a crazy 20 mins and then all gone. I agree about the limit. White bass I get but not these guys.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

This was the smaller one.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Beautiful fish. I've caught a few of them and they fight beautifully. I always release them. But I heard they are pretty good eating. Not for me though crappie and walleye. Crappie in Berlin walleye in Erie.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Grizzly Adams said:


> View attachment 468949
> 
> I assume this is a Wiper but not sure. All I know, he was big and fun to catch and released her for someone else to enjoy. Never caught one before and did not know they were in Berlin. Minnow and a bobber crappie fishing.


Nice catch! I've never caught one


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Uglystix said:


> Nice Wiper! Thank you for releasing it!!!! I wish they had a different limit on them. Just my opinion but I think grouping them with white bass at 30/day is a mistake.


It’s the 30 + no more than 4 over 15 inches.
Im pretty sure limits were set because it’s hard for the average angler to distinguish the difference when they are smaller.

Limits weren’t set for white bass until they were introduced to the NEO lakes. I wonder if the ODNR acknowledges them now because when I ran into them a few years ago on Berlin, they denied having any in Berlin even though they stocked Walborn and they all connect. I’ve caught them at Milton too.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

legendaryyaj said:


> It’s the 30 + no more than 4 over 15 inches.
> Im pretty sure limits were set because it’s hard for the average angler to distinguish the difference when they are smaller.
> 
> Limits weren’t set for white bass until they were introduced to the NEO lakes. I wonder if the ODNR acknowledges them now because when I ran into them a few years ago on Berlin, they denied having any in Berlin even though they stocked Walborn and they all connect. I’ve caught them at Milton too.


Thanks Legend, I didn’t see the only 4 over 15”. That does help. I wouldn’t expect everyone to know about or look for tooth patches and such but at least there is a limit.

Here is a snip from an article I found and link to the full article..

There is a 30-fish daily limit and no more than four harvested hybrid striped bass can exceed 15-inches.
Hybrid striped bass were also placed in Berlin Lake, Sippo Lake in Canton and the Dale Walborn Reservoir in Alliance. Fishing prospects looking good for area anglers


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Straight pig, that had to be great fight


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome fight! They pull hard and consistent.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Hopefully one day I’ll go target them and get on, never tried or caught one. Caught many white bass and know they are scrappy fish so man I can only imagine


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

You just released the new World Record White Bass(maybe Two!)


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> You just released the new World Record White Bass(maybe Two!)


Too bad they aren't white bass though...that first one is a pig!


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Next time U catch a big white bass/wiper, use the attached file to identify it. I've seen many people who had caught wipers, and thought they had caught huge white bass...just sayin'..


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Uglystix said:


> Thanks Legend, I didn’t see the only 4 over 15”. That does help. I wouldn’t expect everyone to know about or look for tooth patches and such but at least there is a limit.
> 
> Here is a snip from an article I found and link to the full article..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the article link but they need to clarify their rules more. The regulations pamphlet says 30 with only 4 over 15” but doesn’t specify species. My impression was that the wording was set like that to protect the hybrids so that’s in combination with all species so there’s no guessing about identification. That link states the 15” limit only applies to the hybrids. I know there are some white bass that get pretty big too so it makes it all the more confusing.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Grizzly Adams said:


> View attachment 468949
> 
> I assume this is a Wiper but not sure. All I know, he was big and fun to catch and released her for someone else to enjoy. Never caught one before and did not know they were in Berlin. Minnow and a bobber crappie fishing.


Very impressive. They had to be a hell of a fight. 

Kip


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Jo-Jo said:


> Next time U catch a big white bass/wiper, use the attached file to identify it. I've seen many people who had caught wipers, and thought they had caught huge white bass...just sayin'..


I can’t tell the difference but this time I knew they were not White Bass! Thanks


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Grizzly Adams said:


> I can’t tell the difference but this time I knew they were not White Bass! Thanks


The stripes are broken that's the easiest way to tell. And unless it was swimming by Perry water outlets i don't think a white bass gets that big lol


----------



## mattschulze29 (Apr 26, 2021)

Interesting  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

